# Undertakings: Retribution 08



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey all, with only a handful of hours left till we open this year, just wanted to get in a quick hey and let you all know that this year is going good and that im still around. i gotta get back out to the haunt right now, but just a quick little sneak peak at one of the rooms for you. also our all new website for this year can be viewed at www.dbdcreations.com

much much more to come...enjoy










riley


----------



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

That looks awesome! good job on the painting of the walls as well!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

damn dude that looks sickkkkkkkkk


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

You should name it Sean Connery, cause that just smacked my setup like a bitch!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You rock!! I need to fly you out here so that you can teach an old dog some new tricks. That room is awesome!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Outta hand. Totally looking forward to more pix! Wish I was there to help but you're a bit of a drive lol... I think you're going to completely blow the competition out of the water.

PS that brick and stucco paint job is off the hook!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang, that looks great. I'm tempted to take the 2 hour drive just to check it out.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh snap, I'm driving up to Ohio this weekend to visit family but maybe I can stop by and check it out! Looks sick by the way


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that looks good fan --good luck hope they line up for miles


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow! The walls look awesome!
I'm thinking murals like that would look great in my house (everyday living). Is that nuts or what?


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Man what a tease 1 pic your gonna get it if you don't come back with more. I checked out your site looks really great. Oh and I checked for directions and this is what I got back. 608 mi (about 9 hours 36 mins) Well I guess you gotta move closer to Tennessee or I need to figure out how to get there and back really darn quick. Wish I could see it in person. Hey have a great season and scare a lot of people then show us the pics.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

WOW! Wicked!!!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

man i am taking next october off to come and volunteer at your haunt, just so i can absorb some the magic. oh i will absorb.
i am really blown away with your work. 
thanks for posting


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Riley, That looks GREAT!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

HAPPY OPENING WEEKEND RILEY!!!

So... how'd it go? Didja get many people? More important, didja get the haunt finished in time LOL


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks for the kind words everyone! and yes i got everything done...was programming minibricks up until about 2 hours before the ticket booth opened, but i got everything done and it really turned out pretty well. we got a pretty good turnout for first weekend in the hundreds range but this upcoming one should be huge because thats when we really started the advertising push with radio and a few other promotional things. we're already getting some rave reviews from the people who went through and have commented on our website. seems ourattention to detail and dynamic scares have really payed off this year and have set us apart from the average darkness and blacked wall haunts that seem to plague the area around us. our radio commercial can be listened to on our website it your interested. more to come as always......

riley


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow ! I can't wait to see more! Very Nice!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

The walls are FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm going freakin' insane here man... I know school's got ya busy but at least let us know you're still alive and post a teaser pic... throw us a bone here guy... jeeez!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I think we are all thinking the same as Revenant! 
We want pics
We want pics
We want pics

I checked out your website. Totally AWSOME!!! Your attention to detail shows!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

1031fan said:


> thanks for the kind words everyone! and yes i got everything done...was programming minibricks up until about 2 hours before the ticket booth opened, but i got everything done and it really turned out pretty well. we got a pretty good turnout for first weekend in the hundreds range but this upcoming one should be huge because thats when we really started the advertising push with radio and a few other promotional things. we're already getting some rave reviews from the people who went through and have commented on our website. seems ourattention to detail and dynamic scares have really payed off this year and have set us apart from the average darkness and blacked wall haunts that seem to plague the area around us. our radio commercial can be listened to on our website it your interested. more to come as always......
> 
> riley


Hey Riley, 
it looks great.......I sent you a PM awhile back. We need to talk offline when you get a chance....Just wanted to go over some of the numbers for 2008 with you and compare results....marketing etc.....

-John


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

hey everyone....sorry for the long wait...thanks for the quandaries to everyone who has been wondering about this years haunt. it really was one hell of a ride with the addition of more than a handful of rooms, an expansion of almost 50%. i do have some pictures up on the website that have been there since mid october, but i figured i owed you guys some special privileges for the much anticipated wait...especialy you rev. im surprised you didn't send me a few death threats. if you guys have any specific questions ill try to answer them to my best ability as time permits, but im sure as you could have guessed i still have a lot on my plate...trying to put together a product line for the spring as well as a handful of other projects that are more than a handful.

anyway..heres some pictures...i hope you enjoy - unfortunately i didn't get as many as i had hoped as the photographer i had last year moved away, but i do think some of them came out pretty cool.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

quick explination...this was a giant 8x8 fan in the boiler room area that actually spun...it had a light behind it, the only light source in the fog filled room, so the visible beams of light would shine through and rotate. hard o see the scale here but it definitely looked real in person


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

this last one was a custom prosthetic piece i did for another haunt that needed a shotgun suicide theme...the picture was from some testing i did.

also..like i said there are some additional pictures on the website at www.dbdcreations.com click on media and then 08.

all comments are welcome as always.

riley


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Just too cool, Riley! Your attention to detail in the sets puts your show over the top.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The details just make your stuff so over the top.. Absolutely stunning


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks guys...yeah the details really seemed to work well in our favor both for cool factor and scare factor. We got tons of scares because everyone was so excited about all the details that they let their guard down REALLY easy. its like built in destractions to every room. and if you think about it, it makes sense because if you just have a haunt with some ok eye candy, what are the people going to be doing? after their brain processes the eye candy - which will only take fractions of seconds unless it is over the top, they will be trying to find where the scare is coming from. with our rooms, because we had so much going on in them, the processing time took just long enough that we could scare the **** out of them before they got time to look for where it was coming from.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

1031fan said:


> i figured i owed you guys some special privileges for the much anticipated wait...especialy you rev. im surprised you didn't send me a few death threats.


Dude... I was worried that maybe you'd already died!

Looks awesome. Some of the richest detailing just about anywhere. I have to say those are the best walls I've ever seen. Great walls just automatically bring a haunt up into the highest bracket IMO. Gives you your immersion. And even using wallpaper... jeez you're too much.

Hey, do you have a finished wide-angle pic of that cellar or whatever it was with the archways? That faux stucco/brickwork was awesome, it'd be great to see how that whole area was set up.

Totally top tier Riley! Next year make sure to get someone else who isn't as busy take your photos for you, and even a walkthrough vid! This is something you definitely want a thorough archive of!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice 1031 ..makes me want to go see it in person.


----------

